# myMississauga (Ontario, Canada)



## Jasonzed

The city (incorporated about 35-40 years ago) is located just west of Toronto with a population of just over 700,000 people. The city is trying to reinvent itself from being a suburb (which, unfortunately, has some less than inspiring sub divisions and industrial parks), to more of an urban centre with a genuine and vibrant downtown. Some of the more traditional village type communities include Streetsville and Port Credit. IMO - By far the most scenic street is Mississauga Road starting from Britannia and Mississauga Road (Queen Street) in Streetsville south to Port Credit; it's like a country road with a lot of great turn-offs, access to parks and great views of the Credit River (which flows into Lake Ontario).

Profile: http://www.mississauga.ca/file/COM/Forum_Mississauga_Profile_2.pdf
Quick Facts: http://www.mississauga.ca/file/COM/Forum_Quick_Facts_2.pdf

What the Mississauga City Centre (MCC) might look like within the next 10 years. There are currently about 9-10 towers u/c in MCC ranging from 30-56 storeys with no less than 30+ proposed ranging from 30-60 storeys.




























Current Skyline (or part of):



























Widesuites:



























Parkside Village:









First tower of the new urban village









The Absolute World Project (buildings 4 and 5) which is currently under construction.









The Absolute Community (buildings 1,2 and 3)


















One Park Tower (one of my favourites):









Various:








































































Kariya Park:




























Streetsville Village:








































































Bread and Honey Festival and Parade from June 7th:


















































































more to come...


----------



## -KwK345-

Wow, amazing pix! I love how many Canadian suburbs have large skylines!


----------



## jodelli

I saw Mississauga's new downtown for the first time in years. Remember the early 80s when Square One was all by it's lonesome along with some fields and the transmission towers?


----------



## Looking/Up

Kariya park! It has to be one of the most unique parks in Mississauga.
The Jubilee garden by the city centre is quite pretty as well.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics :cheers: A very nice city too


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru

this is incredible, by the way it sounds, I would have bet my money on a small-medium mountain town or somwhere remote-ville! it's really great, good eye-opener!


----------



## Jasonzed

jodelli said:


> I saw Mississauga's new downtown for the first time in years. Remember the early 80s when Square One was all by it's lonesome along with some fields and the transmission towers?


I moved to Mississauga in '97 and not much was happening in terms of new development particularly in MCC but the past 5 years have been amazing.


----------



## Jasonzed

Looking/Up said:


> Kariya park! It has to be one of the most unique parks in Mississauga.
> The Jubilee garden by the city centre is quite pretty as well.


Excellent park as well.

Vision for MCC Parks and Open Spaces 

The link below provides a good illustration of what's to come re: parks and open spaces in MCC. The new parks cut through the new Daniels community and soon-to-be built Parkside Village (20+ towers, office space, restaurants, hotel, etc). It also shows the improvements that are coming (or proposed)for the area around the Civic Centre/City Hall, Library, Arts Centre, etc. 

http://www5.mississauga.ca/rec&parks...y_Centre_h.pdf


----------



## Jasonzed

More Streetsville with pictures along the way to Port Credit down Mississauga Road

Bread and Honey Marathon from today






































































































































































































*Down Mississauga Road with some pit stops:*














































University of Toronto in Mississauga:








































































I like the trees


















Someone built themselves castle like homes - I love it.


















*Port Credit*





















































































































































































































































Mississauga City Centre area


















Central Library









City Hall


















A few of the condo projects under construction in MCC

Eve:









Ultra Ovation:


















U/C in Port Credit:









More to come including: Arts, theatre, business, shopping centres, attractions, new neighbourboods, resturants, etc


----------



## -KwK345-

More amazing pics! :eek2: :drool:


----------



## Taller Better

Nice pics, Jason! Mississauga is more built up than I realized


----------



## Jasonzed

Taller said:


> Nice pics, Jason! Mississauga is more built up than I realized


Thx

Mississauga's version of Luminato


----------



## thryve

Great thread-- really shows the revolutionary changes in Canadian suburbs (Vancouver and Ontario in particular) which are making Canadian cities a unique mix of American and Asian/European urban planning and design principles.


----------



## Jasonzed

thryve said:


> Great thread-- really shows the revolutionary changes in Canadian suburbs (Vancouver and Ontario in particular) which are making Canadian cities a unique mix of American and Asian/European urban planning and design principles.


Parkside Village may be a good example of your point per the following blurb from the developers (Amacon) per their marketing booklet:

___
2003 -30 acres of land acquired by Amacon in MCC
2003 - Urban Planning: Amacon hires world-renowned urban planning firm Urban Strategies. Urban Strategies proposes a plan that integrates a greater number of mixed-use spaces, pedestrian-friendly walkways, parks and streets conducive to vibrant lifestyles - the first urban village in Mississauga.
2005 - Municipal planners and officials meet on the west coast to study the Vancouver model. The agenda, principles in architecture and urban planning.
2008 - Sales office opens
___
In another part of MCC, Amacon recently completed a 30+ tower (Eden), a 2nd 30+ tower (Eve (pictured above)) is just about done and a 3rd 30+ tower has just started (Elle). 

MCC has changed quite a bit in the past 5 years, in 5 years time, MCC will look much different from today and vastly different in 10 years time - all for the better! Not to be overly dramatic but, in my mind, we are experiencing the birth of a city - exciting times!


----------



## Marcanadian

Parkside Village is just what Mississauga needs. There's too much focus on Square One as it is. 

Great photos, the skyline is pretty impressive considering its population.


----------



## Jasonzed

A new addition to the Credit Valley Hospital (west-end south/west of Streetsville) one of the main hospitals in Mississauga:
































































1-2 k west of Streetsville in Churchill Meadows/Erin Mills area:


























































































[
Hershey Sports Zone:
This new edition includes 4 indoor soccer fields (not full size), 4 indoor basketball courts and a serious gymnastics facility. This is probably one of the best community sports facilities in the GTA.



















The main hockey rink at the Hershey centre (this probably should have built in MCC but....

Along with the above facility this area includes 8 additional hockey rinks, an outdoor soccer field and an outdoor skateboarding park.


----------



## -KwK345-

^^Wow, more amazing pics! 

Mississauga looks like an amazing place!


----------



## Xusein

Great pics. I've spent some time in Mississauga in the past. I like the skyline.


----------



## Shezan

wow..really interesting projects


----------



## Jasonzed

Interesting tid bit:

According to the website below: Mississauga is 35th in the world (not sure of the "as of date"); looks to be a couple years old) with 220 highrises (12 storeys+??). With all the new construction going on this will dramaticly go up.

http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/

This is cool as well...shows Mississauga buildings (new, proposed, existing) from highest to lowest...it looks to be a year old or so...missing a few buildings...

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=306


----------



## Kingofthehill

*Killer density for a 'burb*


----------



## Jasonzed

The Glenerin Inn is located on The Collegeway near Mississauga Road and Dundas which is just a stone's throw away from the UofT in Mississauga in the Credit River Valley area. Beautiful old building that was built back in the 1920's - most excellent! 






















































































































Pick your own apples - just south of Eglinton along Mississauga Road


















Other:


----------



## Taller Better

Great pics! I had never heard of that old Inn.
What is the history of that old log cabin? looks to be from around 1800...


----------



## Looking/Up

The Glen Erin Inn! I hear it's haunted!
As the story goes ... the owner (a middle-aged proper gentleman) hung himself from a rope over a beam and at night one can hear footless steps along the hallways and smell his cigars in select rooms.


----------



## Jasonzed

Taller said:


> Great pics! I had never heard of that old Inn.
> What is the history of that old log cabin? looks to be from around 1800...


I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Jasonzed

For the longest time Mississauga had the distinction of being simply a bedroom community to Toronto but times are changing; it's has become very much a business community as well. With over 52,000 companies, 425,000 employees, over 50 of the top 500 corporate Canadian head offices located in Mississauga and for the first in history more people coming into Mississauga as oppose to leaving the city to go to work, Mississauga has definitely come long way in the past 5-10 years. Here are some more examples:


----------



## Jasonzed

IMG]http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii108/jasonzedd/HPIM1963.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## im_from_zw038

looks like a small town on crack! insane, i dont think it fits in the eviorement as far as i can judge it on the pics shown.


----------



## Tuscani01

Hey, that dog park off Eglinton and the 403 has been on my radar for a while now. I always noticed people on the hills when getting off the 403, yet didnt know how to get to the park. Its a lot bigger than I expected. 

I find the signs posted along Eglinton (6 lane road) to be funny... "This is an off-leash area". Dogs and traffic... perfect mix!


----------



## Jasonzed

Tuscani01 said:


> Hey, that dog park off Eglinton and the 403 has been on my radar for a while now. I always noticed people on the hills when getting off the 403, yet didnt know how to get to the park. Its a lot bigger than I expected.
> 
> I find the signs posted along Eglinton (6 lane road) to be funny... "This is an off-leash area". Dogs and traffic... perfect mix!


A bit misleading, of course, but the dog-park is actually fenced-off but some people do walk their dogs off-leash in other areas of the park.:bash:


----------



## Gordon Freeman

incredible shots jason! i used to live in missisauga for about 4 years, now i live in vancouver, thinking of moving back to TO but skeptical about it...


----------



## Jasonzed

Gordon Freeman said:


> incredible shots jason! i used to live in missisauga for about 4 years, now i live in vancouver, thinking of moving back to TO but skeptical about it...


Thx. Toronto, no doubt, has many great areas to live but, depending on your circumstances, MCC might be a good alternative to take-up residence. With all that's going on in MCC, in a few years time, it's going to be a compact, highly dense urban zone with plenty of things to do and see. It is projected that up to 100,000 people will be living and 60,000 will be working in the MCC area.

http://www.mississauga.ca/file/COM/Forum_Mississauga_Profile_2.pdf

If you do come back to Mississauga, welcome back:cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed

Below is the link to the Power Point presentation given at the June 24th Conversation21, Our Future Mississauga open house. It outlines a plan as to what Mississauga wants to do in the coming years. The presentation includes everything from creating a vibrant downtown, completing/connecting neighbourhoods and communities, the environment, business development, building new post-secondary institutions, transit, etc. 

http://www.conversation21.ca/reports.html


----------



## Jasonzed

Amacon Rib-Fest from July 19th at city centre:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## trnstn

Oh wow, Mississauga's becoming all grown up! Keep up the good work! I'm likin the pics!


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Here is a list of building (completed/proposed/under construction) activity ( condos) from in and around the Mississauga City Centre (MCC)
http://www.urbandb.com/canada/ontari...sauga/all.html


----------



## girlicious_likeme

Sick skyline! I hope my cousins will invite my family again back to 'Sauga.

The Cawthra - Eastgate overpass intersection shot deserves to be the main pic for the Wikipedia article for Mississauga!


----------



## Jasonzed

Taken today whilst on route to St-John's. I asked the pilot to circle MCC.


----------



## Jasonzed

New Mississauga City Centre (MCC) urban park. The park is scheduled to be completed around spring of 2010.
































































The red planters (from Dundas Square in Toronto) are going to look great.


----------



## xzmattzx

You got a pilot to circle your city? Was this a commercial flight?


----------



## Jasonzed

xzmattzx said:


> You got a pilot to circle your city? Was this a commercial flight?


I guess dry humour does not come across too well in print - it was a joke:jk:

It was a commercial flight, I lucked-out.


----------



## yuvaly1

what a beautiful place! so adorable


----------



## xzmattzx

Jasonzed said:


> I guess dry humour does not come across too well in print - it was a joke:jk:
> 
> It was a commercial flight, I lucked-out.


I was going to say, if you convinced the pilot to fly past a certain place, then I need to start doing that on the flights that I take.


----------



## Clay_Rock

The aerial photos of Mississauga are fantastic!


----------



## christos-greece

Jasonzed said:


> I guess dry humour does not come across too well in print - it was a joke:jk:
> 
> It was a commercial flight, I lucked-out.


Very nice photos btw


----------



## Jasonzed

Clay_Rock said:


> The aerial photos of Mississauga are fantastic!


Thx. I was lucky that I decided to put my camera in my coat pocket as opposed to my carry-on bag but I missed out on a good night shot on the way back.


----------



## Jasonzed

Various construction projects happening around town as of Feb 21st.

Port Credit: Northshore condos









Mississauga City Centre
Absolute World 4/5































































Chicago Condos






















































Widesuites: ground level retail perhaps?




































Onyx



























Elle









Solstice: ground level retail and services...should be openning in the next month or two...the insides are just about done









Enfield Place...a relatively new pub









Ultra


















Shipp townhouses


----------



## Jasonzed

*Out and about in the City of Mississauga with Mayor Hazel McCallion.*

The Rick Mercer Report:

http://www.cbc.ca/mercerreport/video.html?maven_playerId=rmrseason6player&maven_referralParentPlaylistId=bfd25751384ec2572ca5c038abb2929a5063d727&maven_referralPlaylistId=ee7bd781d36bc091ca1a9b0841d55a2df37ca068&maven_referralObject=1044707173

An incredible person to say the least...


----------



## Jasonzed

The following picture (pano) was taken today by www.tsolutions.ca (Eric) using his HeliCam (3 year project). The HeliCam went up 423ft and took pictures for 3.5 minutes, they were then stitched together. Brilliant!


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Meadowvale Village and area


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

More Port Credit (Mississauga's waterfront)







































































































































City Centre:


----------



## Taller Better

Wow, I had never even heard of Meadowvale.. I must try and visit it this summer. I wonder why they added that huge portico the front of the Gooderham mansion.... I liked it better with the original look. I guess they wanted it to look like Tara from Gone with the Wind!


----------



## xzmattzx

Meadowvale Village looks pretty nice. It looks rural, which is interesting for a place surrounded by subdivisions.


----------



## Jasonzed

Taller said:


> Wow, I had never even heard of Meadowvale.. I must try and visit it this summer. I wonder why they added that huge portico the front of the Gooderham mansion.... I liked it better with the original look. I guess they wanted it to look like Tara from Gone with the Wind!


That very well may be the case...

It great during the summer and fall months. I do a lot of motorcycling and cycling in the area - it's great!


----------



## Jasonzed

Civic Centre: There must have been at least 6 or 7 wedding photo sessions going on at the same time.


----------



## Jasonzed

New City Centre mini market


















New Shipp Townhouse in MCC









UOT in Mississauga



























I like the shades of blue...









Various


----------



## Jasonzed

MCC: Canada Day


----------



## Jasonzed

Canada Day in Streetsville


----------



## stingu

wathin your photos i'm sure that Mississauga has one of best community - it looks like a great place to live!


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## thryve

Good job!

That last shot of the skyline is quite something. And not a scene you see often in Ontario (or most of Canada for that matter.) The suburban downtown thing is really an interesting concept to see actually happening!

Also the Canada Day celebrations look quite successful! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jasonzed

thryve said:


> Good job!
> 
> That last shot of the skyline is quite something. And not a scene you see often in Ontario (or most of Canada for that matter.) The suburban downtown thing is really an interesting concept to see actually happening!
> 
> Also the Canada Day celebrations look quite successful! Keep up the good work.


Thanks


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Taller Better

Looks like a happy Canada Day crowd!


----------



## Jasonzed

Taller said:


> Looks like a happy Canada Day crowd!


I think a good time was had by all...:cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Jack Darling Memorial Park






















































Other


----------



## tonyssa

You really did a good job! kay:


----------



## Jasonzed

tonyssa said:


> You really did a good job! kay:


Thx


----------



## Jasonzed

From today at around 11am - brutal...


----------



## Beholder

tonyssa said:


> You really did a good job! kay:


Better than that! Excellent pictures, I've enjoyed watching them!




Jasonzed said:


> From the 26th of May at the Living Arts Centre (LAC): Mississauga’s Future Unveiled to Residents at Strategic Launch Event
> 
> http://www.mississauga.ca/portal/home;jsessionid=FNTTVR11CCFYTTRPH3XUAQWOF25W2PW0?paf_gear_id=9700020&itemId=105100133n&returnUrl=%2Fportal%2Fhome%3Bjsessionid%3DFNTTVR11CCFYTTRPH3XUAQWOF25W2PW0
> 
> Ideas


^^ Someone else pointed out the flaws, so there's no need to repeat them. 
It does seem to be a well organised, clean and wealthy place to live in.


----------



## christos-greece

Some very nice photos, especially in this page


----------



## Jasonzed

Thx for the comments.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

The Vancouver 2010 Torch Relay past through Mississauga today...this would have been great if it were held in the new civic/library square but unfortunately it won't be ready for another year.


----------



## xzmattzx

Interesting pictures of the torch relay.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos! Is Mississauga an expensive place to live?


----------



## Jasonzed

Thx.

I guess it's all relative. According to the Toronto Real Estate Board, the average resale price for a Mississauga home in August of 2009 was just over $385,000. Real estate taxes are about 1.25% of the assessed value. One can buy a place for $170,000+ for a condo to over $15M+ for a mansion near Port Credit and everything in between. Food, gas, transit, rentals, etc. are probably comparable, on average, to anywhere in the Greater Toronto Area.


----------



## Jasonzed

xzmattzx said:


> Interesting pictures of the torch relay.


For me, it was quite the experience. People were running along side the torch from MCC to Port Credit and that's quite a ways...


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## groentje

Never heard of the city, but they're building in quite a tempo.
Thanks for the thread and the photos.


----------



## Jasonzed

groentje said:


> Never heard of the city, but they're building in quite a tempo.
> Thanks for the thread and the photos.


Thx for stopping by. Mississauga borders the western border of Toronto and is part of the Greater Toronto Area (GTA). For the longest time (past 35 years or so) it was (is) considered a suburb of Toronto but, in my mind, it is becoming (transitioning) a city (population around 720,000) onto its own but to many people that is highly debatable. Based on what's going on, the next 10-15 years should be quite interesting...

Some information:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mississauga

Moving towards building a real downtown Mississauga...
http://www6.mississauga.ca/onlinemaps/planbldg/images/DT21/DT21-2010Jan19PublicMtgV5.pdf?bcsi_scan_DCFAA5164DA7A9D2=0&bcsi_scan_filename=DT21-2010Jan19PublicMtgV5.pdf


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos including the olympic photos


----------



## Jasonzed

^^thx


----------



## smokiboy

It's good to see Mississauga ‘densifying,’ or any suburb for that matter, but I would like to see greater intensification in other areas, not only MCC and the waterfront.


----------



## Jasonzed

smokiboy said:


> It's good to see Mississauga ‘densifying,’ or any suburb for that matter, but I would like to see greater intensification in other areas, not only MCC and the waterfront.


Thx for stopping by. I agree. There are plans to build up just west of Eglinton and Hurontario and north along Hurontario to the 401. Some intensification is happening at Mavis and Eglinton and a number of new highrise condos and rentals are planned for the Erin Mills area in between Erin Mills Parkway and Winston Churchill along Eglinton and various other areas as well.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## DWest

this is becoming a city of its own.
how big they celebrated the olympics.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice skyline photos of Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed

^^Thx


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## xzmattzx

It seems like you can almost walk out onto the Ridgetown.

Where is that MacEwan House?


----------



## Jasonzed

xzmattzx said:


> It seems like you can almost walk out onto the Ridgetown.
> 
> Where is that MacEwan House?


It's about 5 minutes west, by car, of MCC along Burnhamthorpe next to Credit River in Riverwood park.

It's a beautiful park...
http://www.mississauga.ca/portal/residents/riverwood

It was completed in 1913.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_oldest_buildings_and_structures_in_Mississauga


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## Jasonzed

^^thx


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## Jasonzed

^^thx

Leslie Log House: to be converted into a cultural centre


















I like trees


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## thicken

ive been there!


----------



## kalibob32

there's something kinda bad-ass about mississsaklfdh (shit, too much effort to spell the name) haha


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## Taller Better

There is more to Mississauga than meets the eye! :yes:


----------



## Jasonzed

Thx People for the comments.


----------



## Jasonzed

Huron Park which is near Mavis and Queensway in south/central Mississauga



























Some random shots


----------



## TheCanadianEuro

My,Jason,you really get out there.
I appreciate it.


----------



## Jasonzed

np^^


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## aaronaugi1

all of these high-rises and apartments....but where are the people?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really nice, amazing photos from Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed

^^Hey Thx


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. Is that the Port Credit Arena in the one picture? Are they tearing it down?


----------



## Jasonzed

Thx. That is indeed Port Credit arena, it's going through a major renovation.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Who says there is nothing happening in Mississauga?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really nice, cool photos from Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed

^^Thx










5 minutes west of Mississauga City Centre...


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Tell me that your eyes are not drawn to the red truck...


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## xzmattzx

Jasonzed said:


>


Mississauga's skyline looks prety good from this angle.

Besides Port Credit and Streetsville, what areas in Mississauga are older and more established? I know that there's another place called "Cooksville" or something like that that also has some older buildings and has been a hamlet for a while now, as well, but I forget the name.


----------



## Jasonzed

Perhaps, you may be thinking of Old Meadowvale Village (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meadowvale,_Ontario), Lorne Park (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorne_Park) or Clarkson Village (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clarkson,_Mississauga...


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Port Credit chicks...


----------



## xzmattzx

That modern building with the wooden sides looks pretty cool. I bet it will look even better if some trees that could be planted around it start growing.

Is that skyline picture from Toronto?


----------



## eklips

This place really looks exotic to me, kind an urban opposite of what I am used to.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed, those night photos are very nice


----------



## Jasonzed

xzmattzx said:


> Nice night pictures. If you use a tripod, then you can keep the shutter open (ask someone else how, I'm not an expert) and then capture more light.


I did use a tripod but the wrong settings plus it was a bit windy, I will do better next time. I decided to read the manual Thx


----------



## allurban

Ive lived in Mississauga from 1996-2005, and from 2005-2010 I lived outside of Canada. Every time I came back I saw new infrastructure, new condos, buildings, projects etc.

Now that I'm back for good, I definitely like much of what I see.

But what I have not seen is the thing that Mississauga really needs - more interesting, exciting shops and restaurants located outside of the malls, on interesting and lively streets.

Streetsville is ok, and Port Credit has really changed (in terms of restaurants and activity) in the past few years.

The Kariya Dr. / Sussex Centre area needs a lot of help.

The west side of the City Centre is nice but there are no restaurants or things that encourage people to amble and stroll.

Everything else that is new (All 4 corners of "Heartland", Erin Mills west of EMTC, "West Clarkson", the Square One northeast parking lots) just seems to be more car-oriented development.

At least they are trying to make it look "pedestrian friendly" by putting the buildings at the streets (usually at corners) with lots of parking inside...

But that just means that the buildings are turning a false face (really, their ass-end) to the street.

Cheers, m

ps. I do love the live-work buildings east of Hurontario on Lakeshore - but I have seen an even more elaborate and interesting live-work complex in Bronte, Oakville - would love to see more of those in 'sauga.

pps. Jasonzed, keep taking these great photos. They are really interesting and I do hope that you will continue to see more interesting subjects for your photos.


----------



## xzmattzx

Jasonzed said:


> I did use a tripod but the wrong settings plus it was a bit windy, I will do better next time. I decided to read the manual Thx


It can be tough, and I'm not one to talk down on people, since I can't take steady pictures at night that well either. But playing around with settings helps you find what can work.


----------



## Jasonzed

allurban said:


> Ive lived in Mississauga from 1996-2005, and from 2005-2010 I lived outside of Canada. Every time I came back I saw new infrastructure, new condos, buildings, projects etc.
> 
> Now that I'm back for good, I definitely like much of what I see.
> 
> But what I have not seen is the thing that Mississauga really needs - more interesting, exciting shops and restaurants located outside of the malls, on interesting and lively streets.
> 
> Streetsville is ok, and Port Credit has really changed (in terms of restaurants and activity) in the past few years.
> 
> The Kariya Dr. / Sussex Centre area needs a lot of help.
> 
> The west side of the City Centre is nice but there are no restaurants or things that encourage people to amble and stroll.
> 
> Everything else that is new (All 4 corners of "Heartland", Erin Mills west of EMTC, "West Clarkson", the Square One northeast parking lots) just seems to be more car-oriented development.
> 
> At least they are trying to make it look "pedestrian friendly" by putting the buildings at the streets (usually at corners) with lots of parking inside...
> 
> But that just means that the buildings are turning a false face (really, their ass-end) to the street.
> 
> Cheers, m
> 
> ps. I do love the live-work buildings east of Hurontario on Lakeshore - but I have seen an even more elaborate and interesting live-work complex in Bronte, Oakville - would love to see more of those in 'sauga.
> 
> pps. Jasonzed, keep taking these great photos. They are really interesting and I do hope that you will continue to see more interesting subjects for your photos.


Welcome back and thx for posting. I totally agree with what you are saying.

With Celebration Square, Community Common Park and Sheridan College completing this year along with various condo projects, it should be quite interesting for MCC in 2011.


----------



## Jasonzed

xzmattzx said:


> It can be tough, and I'm not one to talk down on people, since I can't take steady pictures at night that well either. But playing around with settings helps you find what can work.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Cool, very nice new photos about Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed

Thx


----------



## xzmattzx

The aerials from over the lake are great!


----------



## Jasonzed

thx


----------



## xzmattzx

I also like those pond hockey pictures, looking back at them.



Jasonzed said:


>


This picture is a nice angle of the building. I'm not too fond of overdoing crazy angles and round-ness and stuff like that, but the angle that you captured makes things more dynamic.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Port Credit Arena: renovations are almost done


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. The arena's interior looks nice. There's something romantic and nostalgic about small-time arenas like that to me.


----------



## Jasonzed

^absolutely





































Thrill of victory at the Streetsville arena...































































The Mayor was taking in a Sunday morning game


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## xzmattzx

I don't know how I missed those Meadowvale pictures. It looks great in snow.

Is that dense part of Meadowvale a living history museum?


----------



## Jasonzed

xzmattzx said:


> I don't know how I missed those Meadowvale pictures. It looks great in snow.
> 
> Is that dense part of Meadowvale a living history museum?


I'm not sure if it's open to the public, it looks to be simply someone's backyard.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Memorial Cup opening at the revamped square


----------



## xzmattzx

Your evening pictures turned out well! It looks like you're finding out what works as far as night settings go.


----------



## Jasonzed

xzmattzx said:


> Your evening pictures turned out well! It looks like you're finding out what works as far as night settings go.


Getting a bit better at it


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## koolio

Great pictures man. I have to give the Civic Square a visit soon. Looking very good. Hopefully they have some good events planned on most nights this summer.


----------



## Jasonzed

Thx Chadoh25



koolio said:


> Great pictures man. I have to give the Civic Square a visit soon. Looking very good. Hopefully they have some good events planned on most nights this summer.


Thx koolio. The Square is so much better than what was there before. A lot of events are definitely planned. MCC is slowly but surely becoming a more pedestrian friendly but stills a ways to go. Next up, the opening of MCC Community Commons.


----------



## Jasonzed

Opening night of the Memorial Cup, Mississauga lost 4-3


----------



## Jasonzed

Streetsville Bread and Honey Festival













































UTM



























Toronto Argos use UTM as their practice facility









MCC


----------



## capricorn2000

wow...I'm impressed with those two buildings on post 403
and yes this city definitely stands on its own.


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. I liked the pictures from the Memorial Cup. It's cool to see some down-home hockey, similar to minor league baseball. The portrait of the Queen is a nice indication of this.

Do you know what those jerseys on the ceremonial guests are? I'm assuming it's St. Michael's Majors alumni in throwback jerseys? What about the jerseys that the guys dropping the puck and the old lady on the right are wearing?


----------



## proskarzysko

Just finished reading this thread. It's definitely among my TOP 10 in Urban showcase. I hope you'll keep on posting Jasonzed. Thanks to your thread and those about Vancouver and Toronto I'm falling in love with Canada.  



>


Don't you think these two buildings will get nicknames soon?  They're characteristic and original in shape.


----------



## Jasonzed

^Thx for the comments. The taller building is actually dubbed the Marilyn Monroe tower for obvious reasons


----------



## Jasonzed

xzmattzx said:


> Nice pictures. I liked the pictures from the Memorial Cup. It's cool to see some down-home hockey, similar to minor league baseball. The portrait of the Queen is a nice indication of this.
> 
> Do you know what those jerseys on the ceremonial guests are? I'm assuming it's St. Michael's Majors alumni in throwback jerseys? What about the jerseys that the guys dropping the puck and the old lady on the right are wearing?


They are throwback jerseys. I don't know what the old lady (our mayor) is wearing but it's probably something similar.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Bollywood at the Square



































































































other






























































































































Limelight


















Parkside


----------



## Jasonzed

Canada Day
















































































































































Streetsville


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Yes indeed.


----------



## Jasonzed

Parkside Village phase 1 has since been added to the model


----------



## Jasonzed

Parkside Village phase 1, tower 1,2,3









Pinnacle: 28s, 38s









Bus Rapid Transit









Sheridan College: Scholar's Green Park


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Linguine

Nice aerial and skyline pics....:cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed

^thx


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Marsupalami

great secondary hub for TO - coming along brilliantly and fledging into its own real city/ identity. - Q though... : is it less suicidally depressing-looking in summer?


----------



## Almenac-SS

^^ it's still not pedestrian-friendly, but the civic centre area does look better during the summer. 
there will be improvements in terms of aesthetics as the area matures into a dense, mixed-use space.


----------



## Jasonzed

6 years ago it was dead city-centre walking but it has come long way but with a ways to go. A lot of improvements have been made in the past few years particularly around the Civic and Confederation districts. It's a city core that's about 10 years away from becoming what it should be, a downtwn core. It will happen...


----------



## Xusein

Absolute World is such a gem. Great pics!


----------



## capricorn2000

great development going on in this city.


----------



## kardeee

Lots of space for new constructions!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed

thx


----------



## Malyan

Mississauga seems to be going through a really impressive development, but I am a bit skeptical about the fact that they seem to build only new highrises in the downtown area, but absolutely no dense 3-8 storey blocks that could create a really dense, urban and vibrant streetlife in the city center. Solitary office towers and condos don´t create urban life. Are there any plans for creating dense mixed use low- and midrise architecture between the new skyscrapers?


----------



## Jasonzed

Malyan said:


> Mississauga seems to be going through a really impressive development, but I am a bit skeptical about the fact that they seem to build only new highrises in the downtown area, but absolutely no dense 3-8 storey blocks that could create a really dense, urban and vibrant streetlife in the city center. Solitary office towers and condos don´t create urban life. Are there any plans for creating dense mixed use low- and midrise architecture between the new skyscrapers?


Good points. Parkside Village, which is being built on the west side, is an example of what you suggest. The newer condos being built look to have some pretty decent mixed-use podiums that will add to the vibrancy of the downtown core. 

Parkside Village
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=755480&highlight=parkside
Phase 1









Here is the Mississauga Master Plan for the downtown core...
http://www6.mississauga.ca/onlinemaps/planbldg/images/DT21/Downtown21_FINAL_2010-04-08_web.pdf

This is something new that was just announced:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Marcanadian

Mississauga is maturing fast. I'm definitely looking forward to the changes coming up. Great photos.


----------



## Linguine

very nice collection of images of Mississauga....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

wow! the city is getting massively fast.
I'm impressed.


----------



## isaidso

Marcanadian said:


> Mississauga is maturing fast. I'm definitely looking forward to the changes coming up. Great photos.


Mississauga has reached a point where it's starting to get very interesting. Their last brown field is being developed, smarter urban design is being championed, and significant intensification is on its way. I'd already rank it as Canada's 5th best skyline. No height limits here either.


----------



## Jasonzed

Port Credit Swan


----------



## Linguine

lovely shots, nice skyline pics....:cheers2:


----------



## Jasonzed

Here are a few more...













































other






















































Here is a quick video of the skyline from north to south across from the 403
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeTlRdhowVs


----------



## Jasonzed

Newly minted Mississaugans


















Movie night in the Square


----------



## Linguine

thank you for the beautiful new photos from Mississauga...:cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed

thx

My favourite garden park


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## aarhusforever

So much going on in Mississauga these years


----------



## Jasonzed

^ yes indeed and a lot more to come...


----------



## Jasonzed

Some Thursday Euro 2012 watching during the day and movies at night...



























Movie action


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Linguine

great photos...thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## Jasonzed

Last live picture before the quad-copter fell to its death...RIP...moment of silence...


----------



## DWest

great development.
is there an old, old section like heritage area in the city?


----------



## Jasonzed

DWest said:


> great development.
> is there an old, old section like heritage area in the city?


Yes, there are a few community nodes that were once villages way back when...

For example:

Streetsville
http://www.villageofstreetsville.com/

Port Credit
http://www.portcredit.ca/


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

View from a condo in west Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## EU-Europa

Very nice pictures. How many skylines does the Toronto area have? Very impressive.


----------



## Jasonzed

EU-Europa said:


> Very nice pictures. How many skylines does the Toronto area have? Very impressive.


Thanks for the comment. The Greater Toronto Area (GTA) has at least four skylines: Toronto (downtown core -> north to midtown plus east-west along the waterfront), North Toronto (North York), East Toronto (Scarborough) and Mississauga City Centre (MCC). In due time, Markham and Vaughn will have skylines as well. A lot going on in the GTA.


----------



## EU-Europa

Jasonzed said:


> Thanks for the comment. The Greater Toronto Area (GTA) has at least four skylines: Toronto (downtown core -> north to midtown plus east-west along the waterfront), North Toronto (North York), East Toronto (Scarborough) and Mississauga City Centre (MCC). In due time, Markham and Vaughn will have skylines as well. A lot going on in the GTA.


Incredible! :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jaborandi

Jasonzed said:


> Thanks for the comment. The Greater Toronto Area (GTA) has at least four skylines: Toronto (downtown core -> north to midtown plus east-west along the waterfront), North Toronto (North York), East Toronto (Scarborough) and Mississauga City Centre (MCC). In due time, Markham and Vaughn will have skylines as well. A lot going on in the GTA.


Don't forget South Etobicoke. It is already quite impressive and lots more under construction.


----------



## Jasonzed

Jaborandi said:


> Don't forget South Etobicoke. It is already quite impressive and lots more under construction.


Absolutely. That area is growing-up quite quickly.


----------



## christos-greece

As usually very nice photos from Mississauga


----------



## Severiano

How is there a market for highrises in Mississaugua? It is so spread out and it looks like there is no street life to speak of. If I had to live in this kind of suburbia, I would at least want a stand alone house with a yard.


----------



## Jasonzed

Severiano said:


> How is there a market for highrises in Mississaugua? It is so spread out and it looks like there is no street life to speak of. If I had to live in this kind of suburbia, I would at least want a stand alone house with a yard.


You won't see hordes of people in most areas of Mississauga but there a number of community nodes with plenty of activity. 

There is a healthy demand for condo units in the city. There are about 36 proposed city centre 16-50s condo towers many of which will have mixed-use podiums that will include retail and commercial outlets along with office space; a new hotel is proposed as well. There are about 20+ proposal condos outside the city centre as well. 

Mississauga is a suburban city in transition. 

Here are some examples:


















City centre: phase 1 (3 towers) are already built 2 others are under construction





































City centre Sheridan College, phase 1 is built, phase 2 starts in the spring


















South-west end


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Mississauga


----------



## rapideye95

Hey Jasonzed. Good to see you still on the SSC forums for Mississauga. Great building shots on Mississauga once again. I haven't been on SSC for a while so my bad if nobody recognizes me from yesteryear!


----------



## Jasonzed

Thx. I certainly remember you


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## MilbertDavid

the city's skyline is growing massively......splendid.


----------



## Hybow

Moving in the right direction. I'm so glad that these dull endless suburbs are being turned into full cities. Hope to see more happening in Markham too (driving through it didn't look too impressive).


----------



## alexander2000

nice...I think that this city is quite progressive and the development is so fast.
If I may ask, what are the reasons or factors for this quick progress? 
the reason why I'm asking is because most cities in the American midwest (which I thought is relatively not far )are regressive (no offence meant for the Americans.)


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Cool, very nice photo of Mississauga in snow


----------



## danmartin1985

this is one city that keeps on growing and growing....

and that twin towers with uneven shape are indeed an icon which could be the landmark of the city.


----------



## Jasonzed

alexander2000 said:


> nice...I think that this city is quite progressive and the development is so fast.
> If I may ask, what are the reasons or factors for this quick progress?
> the reason why I'm asking is because most cities in the American midwest (which I thought is relatively not far )are regressive (no offence meant for the Americans.)


There are a number of reasons some of which include being next to Toronto, about a 100K people move to the Greater Toronto Area (GTA), and the province putting a moratorium on all new development on the Oak ridges Moraine (green belt north of the city) so to curb urban sprawl.


----------



## Jasonzed

Thanks everyone for commenting.


----------



## Atrium

Crappy phone camera pic when I was playing some golf in a downpour last fall I believe: :lol:


----------



## Jasonzed

Nice picture.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As usually very nice new photos


----------



## Jasonzed

thx

A bit blurry...had the camera on the wrong setting.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Toronto Airport in Mississauga


----------



## charliewong90

wow! the the city keeps on growing and growing....nice airport design.


----------



## Jasonzed

yes indeed


----------



## Jasonzed

some Mclovin'


----------



## Jasonzed

yoga at the Square


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice new photos from Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice updates from Mississauga :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

renovation of Erin Mills Town Centre


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice updates from Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed

thx

This is from about 295M.
University of Toronto Mississauga/Credit River via Erindale Park









Looking east


----------



## Jasonzed

Port Credit with MCC in the distance


----------



## Jasonzed

Riverwood Park


----------



## Fernando A

Jasonzed said:


>


Great captures 
The absolute towers look at their best


----------



## Jasonzed

Fernando A said:


> Great captures
> The absolute towers look at their best


Thx


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Your aerials (and from Mississauga) are really awesome, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

newly installed urban art


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

more Port Credit













































MCC


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice aerial photos as usually


----------



## Jasonzed

Daniels Erin Mills


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## fieldsofdreams

Look who's coming back... and I am seriously in awe with all of those aerial shots you've taken! How did you get permission to get to those heights and take such stunning photographs? I mean, from many of your points-of-view, especially from the tall towers, those grid road structures remind me of me building a city with SimCity... Indeed, those shots make me want to do aerial photography when I have the time and energy to do so.

Excellent work! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice aerial photos :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed

fieldsofdreams said:


> Look who's coming back... and I am seriously in awe with all of those aerial shots you've taken! How did you get permission to get to those heights and take such stunning photographs? I mean, from many of your points-of-view, especially from the tall towers, those grid road structures remind me of me building a city with SimCity... Indeed, those shots make me want to do aerial photography when I have the time and energy to do so.
> 
> Excellent work! :hug:


Thx. You should! It's a lot of fun. I had to send in my drone for repair because the video feed was busted but I get it back on Monday I don't believe I need permission to fly where I fly as there are no height restrictions but I still have to be careful of course.


----------



## Jasonzed

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice aerial photos :cheers:


thx


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Jasonzed said:


> Thx. You should! It's a lot of fun. I had to send in my drone for repair because the video feed was busted but I get it back on Monday I don't believe I need permission to fly where I fly as there are no height restrictions but I still have to be careful of course.


It would be really fun to experiment with that one... the problem would be its topography and where I let my drone take off and land (especially that it may have a short life span). It could be my next experiment once I do more shots of San Francisco, if not also the rest of the Bay Area. Like, how long does your drone able to fly, and how much did you get it for?


----------



## christos-greece

Jasonzed said:


> thx


Welcome :cheers: ...I am expecting more aerials


----------



## Jasonzed

fieldsofdreams said:


> It would be really fun to experiment with that one... the problem would be its topography and where I let my drone take off and land (especially that it may have a short life span). It could be my next experiment once I do more shots of San Francisco, if not also the rest of the Bay Area. Like, how long does your drone able to fly, and how much did you get it for?


The DJI P2 drone I have can fly up to 25 minutes. With a GoPro set to take a picture every 2 seconds, it can take hundreds of pictures before it's all done.


----------



## Jasonzed

Here are the basic rules for Canada:
http://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/civilaviation/standards/general-recavi-uav-2265.htm


----------



## xzmattzx

Very interesting pictures! How much was your drone?


----------



## Jasonzed

xzmattzx said:


> Very interesting pictures! How much was your drone?


Thx. It was $1899 CAD for the unit (drone, carrying case, video feed/transmitter and 7" monitor) plus $450 for the GoPro plus taxes.


----------



## Jasonzed

Erin Mills Town Centre - Shopping


----------



## OscarCanada

The new condos all look good, but the city maintains a suburban mentality


----------



## Jasonzed

University of Toronto in Mississauga


----------



## DukeCurt

How high are you on this shot?


----------



## DukeCurt

Just saw a post saying you got your dji p2 up to 230 meters, is that possible?


----------



## Jasonzed

DukeCurt said:


> Just saw a post saying you got your dji p2 up to 230 meters, is that possible?


The highest so far is about 290m.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice updates as usually :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed

thx
Pinnacle Crystal and townhouses


----------



## diddyD

Amazing pics.


----------



## Jasonzed

thx


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## aarhusforever

^^ What's the story with that huge sphere...awesome photos :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ What's the story with that huge sphere...awesome photos :cheers:


It's the new focal point for the Erin Mills Town Centre. It replaces an old clock tower that was built back in 1989. The mall is going through a 100M renovation.


----------



## Jasonzed

Old abandoned farm house...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P0bUC2UFGE


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely city's skyline.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates


----------



## aarhusforever

Jasonzed said:


> It's the new focal point for the Erin Mills Town Centre. It replaces an old clock tower that was built back in 1989. The mall is going through a 100M renovation.


Oh, I see. Thanks :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

great shots and I particularly like those taken by a fish-eye lens.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## openlyJane

The one tower in a sea of vacant land looks really odd.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice aerial shots, Jason :cheers:


----------



## kakacondoqn

Jasonzed said:


> Thx
> 
> Mississauga's version of Luminato


I like it


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## openlyJane

Love the night time shots; and also the shots of the Go-Karting track and the empty car park of the shopping mall? Cool!


----------



## Jasonzed

openlyJane said:


> Love the night time shots; and also the shots of the Go-Karting track and the empty car park of the shopping mall? Cool!


Thx. The go-karting track will probably be replaced as it was recently purchased by a movie theatre company. In fact, the whole site will probably be redeveloped into a very large entertainment district.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice aerial photos :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

The serried ranks......


----------



## Jasonzed

Indeed...


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## DaveF12

great shots, nice city.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## openlyJane

There is just so much _s p a c e_ in the Americas.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous pictures. More please!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed

Scorched Earth


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Catch of the Day


----------



## alexander2000

nice shots and the colors as well.


----------



## Jasonzed

Erin Mills Town Centre


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## openlyJane

Some creative effects there.....


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

openlyJane said:


> Some creative effects there.....


Discovered a new effect on my camera


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## Jasonzed

The tranquility of a river...very soothing...


----------



## Jasonzed

Credit Valley Hospital


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## openlyJane

Really stunning effects.


----------



## Jasonzed

Mating calls...


----------



## Jasonzed

Credit Valley Hospital with Mississauga's skyline on the left and Toronto's on the right....


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Congrats to my buddies for a game well played...


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Streetsville ("Village" in Mississauga), Main Street Square


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

My friend just hit a homerun.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

cute little guy


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## openlyJane

Still loving this effect. In some ways 'hyper-reality' encapsulates reality better than reality itself. If you know what I mean?


----------



## Jasonzed

Yes I do. Some of the pictures have a sense of urgency to them...

me on the left...


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## openlyJane

Very creative!


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mississauga :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Kariya Park in the City Centre


----------



## Jasonzed

Welcoming some newcomers to Mississauga













































Garry W Morden Centre emergency training facility in Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Amacon Ribfest at the Square


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

yyzer said:


> Really great article in the Star about the LRT and its implications.... couple of tidbits:
> 
> - over 9 million square feet of new office buildings "around the city centre" possible
> 
> - over 100,000 new residents possible along the LRT corridor... isn't that about 100 highrise buildings?
> 
> .. and much more
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/transportation/2016/07/18/lrt-will-completely-transform-mississauga.html


Thx for the article. Sounds very promising...per my quick aerial video of the Hurontario LRT route, one can see the many development opportunities that can be had...


----------



## Jasonzed

Dancing in the Streetsville Village Square


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done, Jason :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

New Holt Renfrew and SQ1 shopping centre $$$$$



























Fun at the Square


----------



## Jasonzed

Movie night in Port Credit, Mississauga













































Cute guy...very curious


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Taller Better

Some beautiful shots of your city!


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Great updates, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Why-Why

Spectacular shots of this city which was only incorporated the same year I came to Canada and is now at least four times larger than it was then. I'm sure many new arrivals at Pearson Airport mistake Mississauga's downtown for Toronto's!


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Eduarqui

Autumn seems a very good time to take pictures in Mississauga


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates, Jason :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed

thx


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Keep them coming, Jason... :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Superb, very nice shots, Jason :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## marlonbasman

cool shots, and there are lots of undercontructions.


----------



## Jasonzed

marlonbasman said:


> cool shots, and there are lots of undercontructions.


Construction starting soon:
*City Centre:*

Daniels (40 and 19s)









M-City towers 1 and 2 (60 & 61s)









Edge Towers (35,40, 50s)









Block Nine









*Outside city centre*
Daniels Erin Mills Arc



























Pinnacle Amber


















Proposals
Mississauga Square









City Centre: Tempo


















City Centre: Mathews Gate (50 and 47s)









There are more...


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## MyGeorge

nice shots and beautifully designed buildings.


----------



## Jasonzed

Erin Mills




































MCC


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mississauga :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed

Mississauga's Waterfront Festival


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## openlyJane

Great wildlife shots. It looks like mating season.....


----------



## Jasonzed

openlyJane said:


> Great wildlife shots. It looks like mating season.....


Yes indeed


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice, great photos


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful! Toronto never stops building and those are really nice iconic designs.
oh that boy conductor is just cute.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Enjoying a refreshing beverage with friends...


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

University of Toronto in Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed

Movie night in Mississauga


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Jason :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## openlyJane

Lovely images of the little bridesmaid, and the two cormorants. 

Those twin elliptical towers are ace.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Canada Day celebrations


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Pinnacle Uptown @ Eglinton and Hurontario


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates, Jason :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed

thx^


----------



## lezgotolondon

great to see that construction works are back!

You may finally have a proper city centre instead of a big mall surrounded by parking lots.

I only wish there was a little more variety in those residential highrises.


----------



## Jasonzed

lezgotolondon said:


> great to see that construction works are back!
> 
> You may finally have a proper city centre instead of a big mall surrounded by parking lots.
> 
> I only wish there was a little more variety in those residential highrises.


Thanks for the feedback.
These two 60s+ towers are now under construction and third 80s+ tower is coming to the same development site.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## openlyJane

The vastness of the americas never fails to impress. Mississauga looks lonely amidst it.


----------



## Jasonzed

openlyJane said:


> The vastness of the americas never fails to impress. Mississauga looks lonely amidst it.



Well, Missy is getting a few new additions to help with the loneliness


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

M-City: M3 more renders from Buzzhome


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## madonnagirl

the city's skyline is getting massive and those buildings to be built have iconic designs.


----------



## Jasonzed

madonnagirl said:


> the city's skyline is getting massive and those buildings to be built have iconic designs.


And there is a lot to come.

The fields are zoned for high-rise development plus there are some major proposals for Eglinton/Hurontario.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Updated Lakeview District renderings
https://lakeviewcommunitypartners.com/mississauga-project-lakeview/


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## lezgotolondon

I am glad that the city is developing fast but the architecture is ugly.

Those condos are too tall, soulless colors.
Seeing the city with cloudy weather is super depressing.

You can do better.


----------



## isaidso

lezgotolondon said:


> Those condos are too tall ......


Mississauga is about to get considerably taller. The current tallest is 178m. Twin towers each at 198m are under construction along with a 260m tower.


----------



## Taller Better

I love your photos, Jason! Your drone shots are spectacular. kay:
Where was this one taken?



Jasonzed said:


>



Today in the Toronto section you posted a photo somewhere in Toronto that I had to rub my eyes and look at twice.
Looks like England:





Jasonzed said:


>


----------



## lezgotolondon

isaidso said:


> Mississauga is about to get considerably taller. The current tallest is 178m. Twin towers each at 198m are under construction along with a 260m tower.


good,.the problem is that many of them look similar to very tall commieblocks more than luxurious residential skyscrapers like in Toronto


----------



## Jasonzed

Taller said:


> I love your photos, Jason! Your drone shots are spectacular. kay:
> Where was this one taken?


Thx. It was taken at Mississauga Road and Dundas. I wanted to get a picture of the Church with UTM, MCC, Erindale Park and the Credit River in the background. I gave a copy of the picture to the church for the hell of it


----------



## Jasonzed

lezgotolondon said:


> good,.the problem is that many of them look similar to very tall commieblocks more than luxurious residential skyscrapers like in Toronto


To each its own but this may be more to your liking. 
Mississauga's waterfront Lakeview District redevelopment.









Updated Lakeview District renderings
https://lakeviewcommunitypartners.com/mississauga-project-lakeview/































































Or the Port Credit Waterfront West Village district









http://www.pcwestvillagepartners.ca/


----------



## lezgotolondon

Lakeview looks much better


----------



## UztoUS

i hope this one succeeds because many of these similar garden type cities end up just being pipe dreams


----------



## Jasonzed

UztoUS said:


> i hope this one succeeds because many of these similar garden type cities end up just being pipe dreams


The Lakeview District land is currently being cleaned-up. Construction for phase 1 is slated for the spring of 2020. This has been in the works for years and has already been approved.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## openlyJane

That would be impressive should it come to pass.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jason :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed

Mississauga is in the background.


----------



## xzmattzx

What kind of drone do you use, and what kind of camera do you use with your drone?


----------



## Jasonzed

xzmattzx said:


> What kind of drone do you use, and what kind of camera do you use with your drone?


I have a DJI Phantom 4 Advanced. 
https://www.dji.com/ca/phantom-4-adv?site=brandsite&from=nav


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

New city centre development launches April 27th.
The Exchange District
http://www.theexchangedistrict.com/


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

This is replacing the office building:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jason :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## openlyJane

Jasonzed said:


>


That's a fabulous capture. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photo by Jason  :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed

Oct of 2011









8/22/2019


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Jason  :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## elliot

Grasshopper to Elephant:

"All these amazing towers built around malls. Will it ever be a real city?".

Elephant to Grasshopper:

"Patience Grasshopper. I remember farmer's fields. Long after u are gone (u got months at most), Missy will become a real city"


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed

Mississauga waterfront Lakeview Village site prep.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Marvel TV shoot


----------



## Jasonzed

elliot said:


> Grasshopper to Elephant:
> 
> "All these amazing towers built around malls. Will it ever be a real city?".
> 
> Elephant to Grasshopper:
> 
> "Patience Grasshopper. I remember farmer's fields. Long after u are gone (u got months at most), Missy will become a real city"


This is the next Daniels and Oxford (company that owns the mall) project. It will built on Oxford owned property.
Oxford submitted a plan to the city to rezone the parking lots around the mall for the purposes of future development.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jason :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

The little guy is learning a new skill in hopes of one day joining the Cirque du Soleil...


----------



## Jasonzed

University of Toronto in Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## apinamies

This city has strange urban model. It is actually pretty on it's own way especially in autumn colors.


----------



## Jasonzed

apinamies said:


> This city has strange urban model. It is actually pretty on it's own way especially in autumn colors.


About 45 years ago 6-7 old villages and the land in-between were amalgamated to form Mississauga. It was basically built out with the car in mind and was considered a suburb (bedroom community) of Toronto. But recently, maybe 8-10 years, Mississauga has been trying to transition to a "real" city onto itself. It still has a few years to go but it's going to get there. It's is a city of about 760K.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. What kind of drone do you use? What kind of camera do you use with the drone? I'd love to play around with that kind of stuff some time.


----------



## Jasonzed

xzmattzx said:


> Nice pictures. What kind of drone do you use? What kind of camera do you use with the drone? I'd love to play around with that kind of stuff some time.


I have two drones. A DJI Phantom 4 Advanced and a DJI Mavic Mini. Although the Mini is a "beginners" drone, it takes pretty good pictures and video plus it only weights 249 grams which means you don't need to register it, pass a basic/advance online exam, and get a pilot's drone certificate but you still, of course, have to follow the drone regulations.

I would recommend getting the Mini.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## kardeee

Great shots!


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos by night, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Eduarqui

Fabulous choices about angles and what need to be presented for a complete information about your place, thanks for sharing, and Happy 2020 there


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jason and well done :cheers:


----------



## Jasonzed

Some new projects coming to DT Mississauga:
SQ1 shopping centre redevelopment:



























































































https://www.newswire.ca/news-releases/oxford-and-aimco-unveil-square-one-district-a-new-130-acre-35-000-person-mixed-use-community-in-the-heart-of-downtown-mississauga-818669612.html

What is today swaths of parking lots will be transformed into a vibrant community that will eventually comprise more than 18,000 residential units, a transit mobility hub connected to the Hurontario LRT, community buildings, parks, green spaces and forward-thinking office space. All of which will be anchored by Square One Shopping Centre, one of the best performing malls in Canada. Bounded by Burnhamthorpe, Confederation Parkway, Highway 403 and City Centre, Square One District is anticipated to be a multi-phase, multi-decade project that allows the community to grow in lockstep with the needs of the City of Mississauga and its residents. 
To deliver the first phase of housing, Oxford and AIMCo are partnering with The Daniels Corporation (Daniels), one of Canada's leading residential builders and developers, to construct two residential towers with 402 rental apartments and 575 condominium suites. Located at the southeast corner of Rathburn Road and Confederation Parkway, The Rental Residences and The Condominiums of Square One District are 36 and 48 storeys respectively with construction to start in summer 2020.
"Square One District is a bold vision to repurpose underutilized land in the heart of downtown Mississauga to create an entirely new mixed-use urban community," commented Eric Plesman, Executive Vice President and Head of North America for Oxford Properties. "Our ambition is to build a community more than 35,000 people will be proud to call home. This new community will support employment with world-class office space to help businesses grow while maximizing the positive impact of new transit being developed in Mississauga. It will be a place where business, life and leisure can come together as one."
Against the backdrop of a rental housing shortage in the GTA, over half of the more than 18,000 residential units to be built will be rental apartments. The heart of Square One District is The Strand, a pedestrian-friendly, connected civic space anchored by a transit hub and a community park. The new district will be connected to both the Hurontario LRT and Rapid Bus Transit. With its residential, retail and office uses alongside public amenities, Square One District aligns with the City's vision to create a vibrant downtown core for Mississauga.
"This is a real opportunity to deliver a walkable, downtown district in Mississauga that gives residents and workers an exceptional array of destination retail, food and entertainment options. Square One District is about creating a true mixed-use community. We will work collaboratively with the City and its residents to build a vibrant downtown that meets the evolving needs and aspirations of Mississauga for generations to come. Oxford is recognized as a global leader in sustainability and is building the first two zero carbon office towers in Canada. We will bring this experience to Square One District to create a forward-thinking and sustainable community," added Mark Cote, Oxford Properties' Head of Development, Canada.
Square One District is anchored by the Square One Shopping Centre which attracts 25 million shopping visits annually and has seen more than $500 million in improvements over the past five years. A significant portion of this investment has elevated the customer offering, delivering a richer community experience by strengthening food, beverage and entertainment options. The most recent redevelopment includes the 34,000 square foot Food District, an artisanal food market featuring an array of speciality products, restaurants, tastings and cooking events. Square One now boasts approximately 100 bars, restaurants and eateries including the new Rec Room with its 'eats and entertainment' concept. 
Office space will play an important role in turning Square One District into a true, large-scale mixed-use project. The new office towers will be the first commercial development in downtown Mississauga in a generation. When combined with the tens of thousands of residences in walkable proximity, transit accessibility and existing large-scale retail and entertainment options, Square One District delivers a compelling proposition for employers looking to attract and retain talent. Oxford will begin marketing the first office tower to prospective tenants in Q2 2020. 
To start bringing the vision for Square One District to reality, construction of its first phase of housing starts this year. Sales for the condominium start this spring and will offer residents exclusive partnerships and services with Square One Shopping Centre.
"Oxford and AIMCo's plan for Square One District recognizes the important role housing plays in creating a holistic and healthy urban community, and we are thrilled that they have trusted Daniels to deliver on the critical first phase. Daniels has an outstanding history of bringing master-planned communities to life that go above and beyond the traditional approach to development. We welcome the opportunity to continue to build on our 15-year history in Mississauga's City Centre," said Niall Haggart, Executive Vice President, The Daniels Corporation
About Oxford Properties Group
Oxford Properties Group connects people to exceptional places, and is the owner, developer and manager of some of the world's best real estate assets. Established in 1960, it manages approximately C$60 billion of assets across the globe on behalf of its co-owners and investment partners. Oxford's portfolio encompasses office, retail, industrial, hotels and multifamily residential and spans more than 100 million square feet in global gateway cities across four continents. A highly disciplined and thematic investor, Oxford invests in properties, portfolios, development sites, debt, securities and platform opportunities across the risk-reward spectrum. With its global headquarters in Toronto, Oxford operates out of over 15 regional offices including New York, London, Luxembourg, Singapore and Sydney. Its long-term approach to real estate investment aligns Oxford's interests to its customers and the communities in which it operates. Oxford is owned by OMERS, the AAA credit rated1 defined benefit pension plan for Ontario's municipal employees.
For more information on Oxford, visit www.oxfordproperties.com


----------



## elliot

Think you may need a 2nd drone now lol


----------



## Jasonzed

elliot said:


> Think you may need a 2nd drone now lol


Actually, I got a 2nd drone a couple months ago  DJI Mavic Mini, I'm going to need it, for sure.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

July, 2011









January, 2020


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wow! Amazing change!


----------



## Why-Why

New development on a staggering scale! Only drone shots can do it justice.


----------



## Jasonzed

Why-Why said:


> New development on a staggering scale! Only drone shots can do it justice.


Spring, 2009 









1/26/2020


----------



## Jasonzed

What is the history of Downtown Mississauga?
https://www.squareonelife.com/history-downtown-mississauga-square-one/
http://www5.mississauga.ca/rec&parks/websites/museums/pdfs/history_of_mississauga.pdf

Many people have seen this now iconic picture of what downtown Mississauga looked like in 1973. That is the current Square One Shopping Centre in the image, of course now it has plenty of physical additions and a surrounding devised of modern Square One condos. How did all of this begin? Who decided to build a giant mall within some random fields and how did the rapid encircling development follow suit? Let’s begin by looking further back than the Square One Shopping Centre. Many people are aware of the downtown Mississauga street named “Robert Speck Parkway”. The name is actually inherited from Robert Speck, the only elected mayor of the Town of Mississauga in 1968.











In 1969 Bruce McLaughlin, one of the biggest visionaries for Mississauga began building the Square One Shopping Centre. Bruce had large land holdings around the intersection of Burnhamthorpe Rd and Hurontario St which lead to this being the chosen location for the shopping centre. The mall was completed in 1973 and Mississauga officially became incorporated as a city in 1974. Mayor Hazel McCallion took leadership as mayor in 1978. Interestingly many people believed that Hurontario St and Dundas St would become the downtown Mississauga core. This would have been likely, but a fire had destroyed the city hall in that location and Bruce McLaughlin, being the smart businessman that he was encouraged the city to relocate the construction of the new City Hall to Square One, he even provided the land for free. This officially cemented Square One as the new downtown Mississauga location. Complimenting the ever modern approach of the city, the service and utility construction was placed underground, beneath the Square One region which was not common practice at the time. Bruce had explained that this was so future high-rises, and high-density buildings could populate the area. It’s this combination of ingenious forward thinking that allowed downtown Mississauga to blossom into what it is today at such an extraordinary pace.

Over the years as the downtown Mississauga area gained popularity and as condo living entered the real estate space, a surge in Square One condos began. Businesses also started migrating to this area. Harold Shipp, another prominent developer who built many neighbourhoods in the City of Mississauga was the individual behind the Mississauga Executive Center which lead to other office structures. We now have a fairly healthy residential/commercial mix within the Square One region. The formation of the iconic Absolute Condos really placed Mississauga on the world map and we now have spectacular projects to look forward to. With high-density growth in the area, you have developments such as Parkside Village, the amazing Downtown 21 Mississauga Plan and varying future Square One condos.


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed

Massive change a coming...


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new set of photos


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from your drone, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed

thx


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Interesting contrast between the lonely farm(s) and the stacked copy/paste suburbian houses.


----------



## Jasonzed

Skopje/Скопје said:


> Interesting contrast between the lonely farm(s) and the stacked copy/paste suburbian houses.


This is what's happening to the farm: Here's What's Happening With the Massive Britannia Farm Redevelopment Plan in Mississauga


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos update


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jason


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Jason! Your drone has given us so many new views of Mississauga!


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## Jasonzed




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jason


----------



## Jasonzed




----------

